# Waist width help



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Coltsman88 said:


> Is there a difference between a 25.2cm board and 26.4cm board when it comes to toe/heel drag? I feel like the number makes no difference as it is onlt 1.2cm, but a lot of people are freaking out over the 1.2cm.


Where the bindings are, the width will be larger. The measurement you have is at the center of the board. ( looks like you are comparing a Jones or Rossi experience, the regular is 25.2 and the wide is 26.4 i think).

That being said, and hopefully understood by you, the next step is to determine can you handle a wider board? Some people can, depending on their weight and strength. The other extreme is hard booters, they grind over every mm......and dont want anything too wide.

My own riding style, I like the width to be close to ideal for my foot size, regardless of my weight. In the Jones I love the 25.2, it is basically perfect for that sidecut.


The really strong leg guys, tend to not care about width so much, because they can flip around anything. A few of the old school dudes ride anything, wide and long.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

That is a pretty big difference in width. If you can ride you can ride, but if you have big feet you will probably want the wider model.


----------



## Amplid::: (Jul 10, 2013)

Coltsman88 said:


> Is there a difference between a 25.2cm board and 26.4cm board when it comes to toe/heel drag? I feel like the number makes no difference as it is onlt 1.2cm, but a lot of people are freaking out over the 1.2cm.


Big difference between these waist widths...

25.2 is suitable for a boot size between 8 and 11 US (8 being a bit small and 11 being a bit big) and 26.4 is 11 to 13 US. Providing you have fairly moderate binding angles and you're not using a clown shaped oversize boot. Of course there will be peeps with twelves who are happy riding a 25.2 but really a US9 or 10 is the best fit for this board width. There's so much choice out there it makes little sense to settle for a board that isn't optimal for your foot size.


----------



## Coltsman88 (Aug 12, 2013)

*thank you*

Thanks guys for the replies. I have one more question though: i recently bought a k2 playback that is 155cm long and has a waist width of 25.2cm. Im 5'7" and 110 lbs and wear size 11 USA mens shoe. The guy at the ski shop said that the board i bought will hav no toe drag once i angle my bindings. Is this true?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Coltsman88 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I have one more question though: i recently bought a k2 playback that is 155cm long and has a waist width of 25.2cm. Im 5'7" and 110 lbs and wear size 11 USA mens shoe. The guy at the ski shop said that the board i bought will hav no toe drag once i angle my bindings. Is this true?


Use the Wiredsport system. The waist with matters a little, but the size at the binding inserts compared to your foot is where it counts. For example I have size 14 feet which measure 29.3 cm (barefoot). The board I ride has a waist with of 25.9 cm, but at the inserts the width is 26.5. That leaves me with 2.8 cm of overhang, divide by 2 and 1.4 cm on the toes and heel. (still with me?) Now it all depends and how much angle I want in my stance.


----------

